# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اجراءات تسجيل العلامة التجارية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اجراءات تسجيل العلامة التجارية
1- ملء الاورنيك ع ت1 بالماكينة او بالكمبيوتر الخاصة بالتقديم بواسطة مالك العلامة أو بواسطة وكيله وإذا كان مقدم الطلب مقيم خارج السودان فجيب أن يقدم الطلب بواسطة وكيل مسجل وفقاً للمادة 15 من قانون العلامات التجارية لسنة 1969م.
2- ترفق 8 نماذج من العلامة المراد تسجيلها .
3- صورة من إسم العمل أو الشركة أو أي تصديق آخر وإحضار خلو طرف من الضرائب والزكاة ساريةالمفعول.
4- دمغة عادية فئة 5 جنيه + دمغة أصحاب عمل فئة 10 جنيه.
5- دفع الرسم الأولي المقرر ومن ثم يعطى الطلب رقم لحفظ الأسبقية. أنظر...
6- إحضار ملف بمسطرة . 
● 

العلامات التجارية عن طريق الوكلاء 
أ- احضار شهادة تسجيل للشركة في الوطن الأصل موثقة من السفارة السودانية 0
ب- إحضار توكيل من صاحب العلامة مختوم بختمه .
- إذا كان الوكيل غير معتمد أو مسجل بمكتب العلامات التجارية يجب أن يرفق تفويض من صاحب العلامة.
- إذا كان مقدم الطلب شخصية إعتبارية كشركة مثلاً يجب أن يرفق صورة من شهادة تأسيس الشركة وإذا كانت المنشأة مسجلة خارج السودان يرفق سند الإنشاء موثق لدى سفارتنا بدولة المنشأ.
- يرفق خلو طرف من الضرائب والزكاة مع الطلب.

- يفحص الطلب شكلاً للتأكد من إكتمال المستندات وإستيفاء الشروط الشكلية.

- يبحث الطلب بحثاً موضوعياً للتأكد من عدم وجود علامة مشابهة.

- يحول الطلب للدراسة القانونية والتي تتم على ثلاث مراحل ويخطر بعد ذلك مقدم الطلب بالقبول أو الرفض أو القبول المشروط.

- في حالة الرفض أو القبول المشروط يمكن أن يقدم طلب لإعادة النظر في الرفض أو الشرط المصاحب للقبول وإذا صدر بعد ذلك قرار المسجل على خلاف رغبة صاحب الطلب يمكن إستئناق القرار أمام المحكمة التجارية خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ القرار المستأنف قابل للتمديد بموافقة السجل.

- في حالة القبول يسدد رسوم النشر وتنشر العلامة في الجريدة الرسمية لإطلاع الكافة عليها ولتمكين من له اعتراض على تسجيلها أن يقدم اعتراضه في خلال ستة أشهر أن كان مقيماً في السودان وثمانية أشهر أن كان مقيماً بالخارج تحسب تلك المدة من تاريخ النشر.

- إذا لم يقدم اعتراض في خلال هذه الفترة أو قدم اعتراض ورفض يتم استخراج شهادة التسجيل والتي تسري لمدة عشر سنوات تحسب من تاريخ الإيداع ويمكن تجديدها كل عشر سنوات إلى ما لا نهاية وقبل استخراج شهادة التسجيل بطلب من صاحب العلامة إقرار مشفوع باليمين على أن جنسيته وعنوانه لم يتغير


*

----------

